# Shock Oil VS. CRC Silicone Spray



## damoney (Aug 14, 2010)

Which is better for lubing mega-minx's, 4x4s, 3x3s, and 2x2s?

Just ordered a V-cube 5. it's pretty tight. Is there any way I could either mod it or losen it? Would lubing it help?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 14, 2010)

Depends on what company they're made by. Different lubes work well with different cubes.


----------



## Edward (Aug 14, 2010)

CRC4lyfe


----------



## damoney (Aug 14, 2010)

I have a LanLan 3x3, QJ 2x2, QJ mega-minx, and a QJ 4x4. What do you recomend for those cubes?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 14, 2010)

damoney said:


> I have a LanLan 3x3, QJ 2x2, QJ mega-minx, and a QJ 4x4. What do you recomend for those cubes?



I'm not familiar with a lanlan 3x3 or a QJ 2x2 actually. In the minx i'd put a bit of CRC and i'd really debate about the 4x4. If you want smooth creamy but accurate turning, use shock oil. If you want fast crispy turning, use CRC.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 14, 2010)

My sig (regarding the fastest cube) applies. Everyone has their favorite lube. You're going to get a lot of different answers here.


----------



## damoney (Aug 14, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Depends on what company they're made by. Different lubes work well with different cubes.





puzzlemaster said:


> damoney said:
> 
> 
> > I have a LanLan 3x3, QJ 2x2, QJ mega-minx, and a QJ 4x4. What do you recomend for those cubes?
> ...



smooth creamy acurate turning for what cube?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 14, 2010)

damoney said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Depends on what company they're made by. Different lubes work well with different cubes.
> ...



Specifically the 4x4 but it could work for any of the cubes really. Shock oil makes the turning smoother and more accurate. CRC makes it faster and crispy. It's personal preference.


----------



## Edward (Aug 14, 2010)

Honestly, I hate the feel of shock oil. It makes my cubes slow and Vaseline-y even if I put less than a normal drop.


----------



## damoney (Aug 14, 2010)

Okay thanks that helps. 

(any body can answer this question.) For the mega-minx's, Should they be smooth or snappy? I don't realy have a "personal preference" Which would be faster and easier to solve faster and not so choppy?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 14, 2010)

Personal preference. There is no 'better.'


----------



## Edward (Aug 14, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> Personal preference. There is no 'better.'


He doesn't have a personal preference yet. He either has to get one, or we have to give it to him.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 14, 2010)

Right. But he asked what was easier and faster to solve. No answer to that question exists.


----------



## Edward (Aug 14, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> Right. But he asked what was easier and faster to solve. No answer to that question exists.



Well he can get a general consensus. In cases liek this, the popular opinion is probably the best way to go.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah. It seems right now that CRC has fallen out of favor with most people, and shock oil and maru lube are the new trends. But really, the difference is minimal, and chances are you'll get used to the feel of whatever you use.


----------



## damoney (Aug 14, 2010)

I never got a true answer. I want a smooth mega-minx. Should I use Shock Oil?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 14, 2010)

How did you not get a true answer? This has already been said once: shock oil will give a smooth feel and CRC will give a fast choppy feel. Your answer is to use shock oil given your last question.

My question to you:
What is your favorite 3x3 to use? We will probably be able to better give you an answer if we know this answer.


----------



## Dene (Aug 14, 2010)

For the 5x5: Use it, lube it tons. It'll come good.


----------



## damoney (Aug 14, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> How did you not get a true answer? This has already been said once: shock oil will give a smooth feel and CRC will give a fast choppy feel. Your answer is to use shock oil given your last question.
> 
> My question to you:
> What is your favorite 3x3 to use? We will probably be able to better give you an answer if we know this answer.



LanLan, I'm not talking about the 3x3 but the mega-minx.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 14, 2010)

I realize you are talking about the megaminx. I asked you a specific question for a reason. Telling me what your favorite 3x3 lets us know what type of feel you like. Since I don't know a LL 3x3 (didn't even know they made those actually), what is your next favorite 3x3 to use?


----------



## skeevs (Aug 14, 2010)

I tried shock oil on my cube and found that it had some kind of force against the movement. That kinda slowed it down quite a bit turning wise. And what I used was what most people recommend,300 which converts to about 25wt-30wt according to their system. 
Maybe it might work well in a cube like the Guhong. Yet to try since I'm gett ing the Maru lube soon.


----------



## damoney (Aug 14, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> I realize you are talking about the megaminx. I asked you a specific question for a reason. Telling me what your favorite 3x3 lets us know what type of feel you like. Since I don't know a LL 3x3 (didn't even know they made those actually), what is your next favorite 3x3 to use?



Oh okay well in that case a QJ.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 14, 2010)

I haven't used a QJ so I still don't know what it feels like. F series (Fi, FII, GhostHand I, GhostHand II) cubes, or A series cubes (A1, A3, A5, Haiyan, etc)?


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm a fan of 20wt shock oil, lubix is decent too. I never really liked maru lube because they just dry up too quickly


----------



## da25centz (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm def a CRC guy, but that just comes down to how you want the cube to feel. CRC will make your cube fast, but not smooth like shock oil. it depends on the feel you're going for.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Aug 16, 2010)

Edward said:


> CRC4lyfe



I was gonna quote you on this one.


----------



## The Puzzler (Aug 16, 2010)

What megaminx are you getting? Just experiment with lubes because you can always wash it out.


----------



## tranmynhquan1991 (Sep 20, 2010)

what about crc 808 ??? I think that it makes cube smooth too :-?


----------

